
Intel chips could power future iPad versions, says research analyst - iProject
http://www.zdnet.com/intel-chips-could-power-future-ipad-versions-says-research-analyst-7000008169/
======
phaet0n
You can read some HN comments on CNN's report of the same analyst report here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4854377>

